# Teaching table manners in time for Christmas!



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Help is needed please!
Beemo is now six months and doing brilliantly. Great on and off lead, housetrained, sleeps at night and is a lovely friendly dog BUT is a shocker when we are eating! She is like a shark circling the table and keeps popping up and putting her paws on the edge. If there is anything near the edge she will grab it off the table! We usually give her a Kong when we eat in the evening and this helps but she can't have one every time we sit at the table.
We are constantly saying "down" and praising on the rare occasion she has 4 feet on the ground. 
We have family coming for Christmas Day and I am seriously getting worried that she will steal someone's turkey or pull the tablecloth off 
Our other dog has never done this and even she is looking embarrassed by Beemo's behaviour!
Does anyone else have this problem? 
Any tips or advice gratefully received so she doesn't end up on the naughty list


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

We put teddie in his bed when we eat, he has a crate, we just give him a treat for going in his bed and then he settles. 
Im defo not a fan of dogs under the table etc while people are eating. 
Im assuming theres no crate? In which case id say kong in the bed or in a diff room to create some dinner time boundrys. But im no expert i must admit! Teddies only 10 weeks but i remember my parents sending our family dog to his bed when we had dinner (how u get them to stay there i have no idea! Haha) im sure someone more knowledgeable on training will come along soon


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you Cockapoo Teddie!
We do use a crate for when we are not in the house. I did try putting her in there when we ate and she just screamed! Maybe we just need to get some ear plugs and let her get used to it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hard luck. It is much harder to break the habit once it is formed - but you can do it.
If you have a crate - then at meal times Beemo must be in the crate and then you must ignore any protests for as long as it takes you to eat. You can give her a kong in there, if you want. But if there are tantrums ignore (although you will probably eat quickly!!!) I would also clear the table and load the dishwasher before letting Beeno out.
If you do not have a crate then a baby gate across the utility room door and again ignore while you are eating.
Once dogs have learnt that pestering around the table gets a reward (food or attention or preferably both) then the behaviour is reinforced.
Tough love - start now by Christmas it will be easier...
The rule here is that dogs are never, ever fed from our plates - ever - if they are going to be treated with burnt bits of pizza crust (or some other delicacy I have created) it is never from the table - only ever from the side in the kitchen after the table has been cleared. I can have a tv supper with my dinner plate balanced on Kiki while she snoozes on her knee... 
if a hopeful dog siddles up to the table they are told firmly 'go and lie down'. Always know if someone has been passing treats down as they will have a hopeful dog sitting quietly near them..... Puff our old JR used to get treated by my OH when she was very elderly and she quickly learnt beseeching eyes


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you Marzi!
We have never fed her from the table and have been very strict about that but I suppose she is getting attention from us all telling her "off"!
From tomorrow night she shall be in her crate while we eat and clear away. There may not be much conversation and a little indigestion but I really want to crack this! I wish we had put her in there from the start.
Will let you know how we get on!
Thanks again for taking the time to reply


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Jude, yes I would just put beemo in the kitchen when its dinner time. This is where Sid is banned to at meal times! He doesn't steal food but does jump up putting his paws on your lap. He's use to going in there now so doesn't make a fuss. 
Molly isn't a problem at meal times. she would actually be more of a problem if I was to shut her in the kitchen,because she would cry constantly


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Funnily enough, mealtimes are one of Poppy's shining moments  She will lie under or near the table but without eye contact or jumping. She takes the sound of cutlery being put down as her signal to walk around or surreptitiously place a gentle paw upon a foot  So I suppose it depends on your house rules. My sister thinks dogs shouldn't even be in the same room when food is served. We started by crating her under the table because she could only handle the crate if we were close (the dog that is, not my sister )


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm afraid Miss Maggie's table manners aren't very good either.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Another option when you are at the table and he jumps to ask for food is to IGNORE him. It is not easy, but if you are diligent he will get the message. 
Just saying "down" to him, pays him attention, and you must not give him ANY. 
If you persevere, he will get the point


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Boo Cable said:


> Thank you Cockapoo Teddie!
> We do use a crate for when we are not in the house. I did try putting her in there when we ate and she just screamed! Maybe we just need to get some ear plugs and let her get used to it?


Teddie was a baby about it when we first put him in there at dinner times but he soon learnt (hes still learning at only 10 weeks) but i give him a little treat for going in his bed, close the door, ignore, and then when weve all finished and he comes out i make a big fuss over him. Its amazing how quickly they learn x


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for all your advice! 
Our kitchen and dining room are knocked through Nicky so it will have to be the crate. 
I have moved the kitchen bin, which she has learnt to open, into the conservatory which she is very cross about! I will be crating her at meal times from today.
Looking forward to new beginnings!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi is right about correcting a behaviour being so much harder than preventing it in the first place. Rufus found one stray tidbit in an elevator when we were away and after that did a hopeful sniffing circle on each and every elevator trip.  HO feeds Rufus under the table, when she is away he doesn't even bother leaving his spot on the couch. If you teach a good "leave it" you will be able to generalize it to any human food at all. We can leave plates of cookies and treats on a low coffee table while we have tea, which the dogs will ignore (with only periodic reminders).


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck - and yes it is much harder to correct if they have learned it can be rewarding - so anything they manage to steal off the table will be hugely rewarding as will the whole attention cycle of being told to get off. The key to teaching self control is to get the rewards in before the crime is committed and make having all feet on the floor inherently rewarding - the whole cycle of jumping up and being told to get off can be great fun for a dog 

Chance is a total hooligan at my friends house where her pack all leap around and are fed from the table by her brother - I have given up trying there but at home she knows the rules very well and just settles down. Molly has had a plate balanced on her now and then if she is too insistent on sitting on my lap when I am being lazy and eating in front of the tv


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

If all else fails, maybe if you can't beat them join them should be our moto! Set a place at the table and let them join in the Christmas fun!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Boo Cable said:


> Thanks for all your advice!
> Our kitchen and dining room are knocked through Nicky so it will have to be the crate.
> I have moved the kitchen bin, which she has learnt to open, into the conservatory which she is very cross about! I will be crating her at meal times from today.
> Looking forward to new beginnings!


You might want to invest in some headphone 
Inzi used to raid the bin and it spent a lot of time standing in the sink inthe utility room, well out of the reach of inquisitive collie nose


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

I like your idea Nicky but I'm not sure my elderly, pet free parents would 
Anyway, we put Beemo in her crate with a Kong just as we sat down to eat. She screamed for a minute or two but then happily ate her Kong. We let her out when the table was clear and the dishwasher loaded by which time she was just watching us silently!  I am feeling a bit daft for not doing this before now. 
I shall have to invent a very long-lasting Kong for Christmas Day!
Thanks again for all your wise words x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> I like your idea Nicky but I'm not sure my elderly, pet free parents would
> Anyway, we put Beemo in her crate with a Kong just as we sat down to eat. She screamed for a minute or two but then happily ate her Kong. We let her out when the table was clear and the dishwasher loaded by which time she was just watching us silently!  I am feeling a bit daft for not doing this before now.
> I shall have to invent a very long-lasting Kong for Christmas Day!
> Thanks again for all your wise words x


So glad it's worked out well Jude. Sometimes it's the obvious and we just don't see it
Yes I'm investing in all sorts of yummy things for Christmas to keep them occupied, can't be dealing with screaming grandchildren and screaming dogs!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Table rule number 1:
Sit nicely on a chair and no paws on the table!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhhh Ralph!!! 
That's not the rules!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rule number 2:
Never drink from with wine cooler!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha love Ralph's idea of drinking, at least he doesn't bother with measures just get stuck in and enjoy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow. I love Ralph slurping from his very impressive silver chalice!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Rule number 2:
> Never drink from with wine cooler!!


Ha! Opportunist Ralph - I wonder where he learnt that trick Tracey


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie had two very good teachers when she was a puppy. 

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good grief who is that horridly trained dog climbing on your picnic table? Imagine the nerve of a guest allowing a dog to do that!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it is Molly  and she only did it to show off the spots on her beautiful legs 
The ginger head is just posing and showing off his muscular physique to the best.... and escaping the reach of sharp puppy teeth!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> I think it is Molly  and she only did it to show off the spots on her beautiful legs
> The ginger head is just posing and showing off his muscular physique to the best.... and escaping the reach of sharp puppy teeth!


Oh Marzi, not once did she sink those little puppy teeth into her guests. However she did end up deflating the big ball they were all playing with.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barb is right, it was all very civilized with ball play and trying on hats.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Besides, Maggie was far too cute to ever have been a biter.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Fairlie, these photos are priceless!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL I was never really meaning that Miss Maggie (butter wouldn't melt in my mouth) Fluffy Legs was a biter... I was just trying to think of a plausible and excusable reason for Ralph's picnic bench invasion 
That Pic of Maggie jumping over the ball is BRILLIANT


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

The broken ball. [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the smirk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have just been bitten by a puppy!! 4 of them!! 4 weeks old (almost)
And it was only their gums that I could feel!!!..... Toothless beautiful curly little wonders!!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I absolutely agree with advice given above. Honestly for me am still learning to let go off Sammy during meal times. I normally crate him sometimes or take him to his room with a treat of cause. I look forward to the day that he can seat comfortably in the same room even when we are having a meal like Mazza Poo says. I think that is great.


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Don't mean to be contradictory but our trainer told us to keep him out of his crate because he was barking so much while he was in it during lunch time. 

She basically told us to not give any eye contact, don't talk to him and move anything he was after out of his way calmly without any fuss with as little interruption to what we're doing as possible. 

Because we were mostly eating on the sofa this meant pretending he wasn't there, keeping focused on the TV or continuing the conversation, and lifting the plate out of his reach. He stopped begging after a couple of days and now he will just jump on the couch and settle until we're done. If there's food on a plate he won't go for it but he does sometimes attempt to lick a finished with plate. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Walter, that's similar to what we try to do. We don't make eye contact and we ignore him if he whines. He also has never had scraps from the table. The only difference with us is he is never allowed on the couch while we are eating.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is pretty good, we were consistent in not feeding from plates when he was a puppy and giving leftovers after plates were carried to the sink - although hubby has not been 100% with this in the lounge recently, which I can tell as Dudley pesters him but not me! her will sometimes just sit pretty closely though just staring straight at you (Dudley not hubby!) if we do eat on the sofa, so i just do the avoiding eye contact thing although it is pretty funny, I guess I should shoo him away but it doesn't really bother me. I do have to try and stop him doing it to other people when we are away though - like the older couple on the bench next to ours with their fish and chips on hols, trying to avoid seagulls from above and trying to ignore the mad dag staring at them from the side! When we eat out dinner at the table (most of the time) he has a bed right near it, I would prefer it a bit further away but it is the only spot for one in the kitchen/diner (its his older one that is a bit small really but he still likes it so we have it there). Before I sit down to eat he goes in there and stays there until we get up from the table, he generally gets out of the bed as soon as someone starts clearing plates - then he will often quickly and quietly hide under the table (before dessert if we are having one) and either lay down or stand really still and i pretend I have not noticed!
When we first had him we just put him in a 'lie down' position in the kitchen side of the kitchen/diner and just had to keep getting up and putting him back in position while we were eating, it really didn't take him long to learn to stay there - you just have to keep watching them during the meal and be quick to react when they start to get up, tiring for a few days but that's it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph is like Dudley... He will wish from afar, ruby however works on pester power!!
I don't give in and it drives me crazy.
oH is one for saving titbits, so as soon as plates are cleared they expect something.
Here is Ralph, making use of a temporary coffee table (used to hold hot toddies for sick OH!)
Tables are NOT for manners in a dogs world


----------

